# 1911 style Laseraim,any good?



## hawcer

A friend of mine had a Laseraim 1911 type pistol he was looking to trade in on a smaller 45 for ccw. They didn't offer him hardly anything on trade , so I bought it off him .

It looks as good as new and shoots fairly well. It doesn't have a grip safety and it has the safety located on the slide instead of the frame and the grip panals are different.everthing else functions pretty much the same as a 1911.It does have a full length guide rod,external extractor, and ramped barrel and the frame is machined for some type of laser.
I think Laseraim continued with the design from Wyoming arms....but only lasted a few years.

It'll make a good plinker, for sure....
Any thoughts?


----------



## dondavis3

I have a Crimson Trace laser grips on my Kimber Pro CDP II.

I really like the setup for me. 


:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine

dondavis3 said:


> I have a Crimson Trace laser grips on my Kimber Pro CDP II.
> 
> I really like the setup for me.
> 
> :smt1099


He's talking about a gun, not a laser sight.










Looks like a mutt of a pistol if I've ever seen one. I hope you didn't pay much for it, they don't have a good rep.


----------



## dondavis3

Well Dah on me 

I misunderstood and thought he was asking about grips - sorry I've just never heard about a laseraim gun.

Live & learn

:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine

dondavis3 said:


> Well Dah on me
> 
> I misunderstood and thought he was asking about grips - sorry I've just never heard about a laseraim gun.
> 
> Live & learn
> 
> :smt1099


Don't feel bad, they weren't around very long, I had heard the name and seen it come up a few times but still had to hit Google to get a visual of the gun. artyman:


----------



## dondavis3

Good on you.

:smt1099


----------



## hawcer

Nah...I didn't pay all that much for it...But more than the gunshop offered him on trade. I guess that's what friends are for...He has a better ccw weapon and I have a conversation piece,LOL


----------



## VAMarine

hawcer said:


> Nah...I didn't pay all that much for it...But more than the gunshop offered him on trade. I guess that's what friends are for...He has a better ccw weapon and I have a conversation piece,LOL


Kudos for taking it off his hands, it's almost laughable what some shops will offer a guy for "X" gun, but hey everybody's got to make a buck.

:watching:


----------



## beretta-neo

I remember when those were out. I have seen a few, and I once had a Beretta laseraim laser - and the catelog showed some of their guns.

I have no personal knowledge, but posts I have seen about them in the past year or two claimed that they were pretty bad guns.


----------



## Avenger25!

I love mine accurate as a Swiss clock pow pow bang bang lol


----------

